# Any good livery yards in the north west?!



## enchantedunicorn (19 February 2014)

I have had my horse for  months now, and I have already been on two livery yards! The first had awful turnout and the horse's were constantly getting stuck in the mud and it became too dangerous. The yard I am currently at doesn't really offer full livery and their are alot of hidden costs such as paying extra for use of the Indoor and outdoor menages, the hacking isn't too great and I am having to ride my horse at 9 or 11pm at night because both are already booked up all the time!
Does anyone know of any livery yards around Manchester that have good hacking out and turnout, offer full livery which does not include paying extra or going in the menage? - Many thanks


----------



## enchantedunicorn (19 February 2014)

* 3 months


----------



## Adopter (19 February 2014)

In answer to your question, yes there are good livery yards in the North West, but can you  be more specific about what you are looking for, which area of Manchester, diy or part livery etc.

Sorry you are having difficulty finding a good yard.


----------



## noodle_ (19 February 2014)

As above... DIY part or full

Few on preloved


----------



## enchantedunicorn (20 February 2014)

Hi , thanks for replying - I would prefer a yard with the option of full,part livery or all three!


----------



## McCauley (21 February 2014)

There's a new thread just been put up offering livery on a small private yard with good facilities mentioned, off the M56... Might be worth a look if it's feasible, travel wise for you!

Sounds like a lovely place.. here's the link:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?653777-Livery-Available-Cheshire-(Jct-11-M56)


----------



## georgiatwaddell (7 April 2014)

Folly Farm Equestrian Centre in Tarporley have full and DIY , not sure what spaces they have atm, lots of facilities, 60x40 arena, jumping feild, grass arenas, gallops, amazing hacking, summer and winter feilds for the horses, and it's a very friendly yard and everyone gets along


----------

